# 2nd Tri loss due to IC anyone?



## Bride2b

Just thought I'd put this question out there for you ladies on this part of the forum.

I have been doing a fair bit of research on IC and it seems to bring up the same info on every site I read. 

I am convinced this is what caused my loss and want to find out some more on it especially as I have my consultants appointment a week today (I am sure this is going to be the only thing they come up with as a cause). So really I wanted your experiences & anything I need to request for my next pregnancy and have this written down in my notes.

I know that 25% of second trimester losses are due to IC, and they tend to diagnose it if they find no other cause. 
You are more likely to have an IC if you have had treatment on your cervix - which I have.

The one thing that confused me is that they say you do not get contractions. I have pains/felt uncomfortable for about 24 hours before my waters went (thought they were growing pains), the last couple of 'pains' were super intense then the waters broke. Could this be the sac descending & causing pain? Then it ruptured?

As I say any info / experience you are willing to share would be great as I really dont want this to happen again & want to push to get strategies in place to prevent having to lose another baby.

Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## mhazzab

they never found an assignable cause for my premature labour...they don't believe it was IC but couldn't rule it out, as the only exam I had before things went wrong was a visual internal check. I don't really have a lot of information on it, I don't really think myself that's what my problem was, as I had definate contractions for hours (I think even a couple of days) before my waters broke. 

however, to be safe, this time around they have comitted to checking my cervix length at my 20 weeks scan - from then on, if it looks okay I will also be checked at 24 and 28 weeks. If my cervix shows cause for concern at 20 weeks we will discuss what needs to happen next, whether I should have a cerclage or be monitored more closely. 

I will also be getting vaginal swabs at 12, 16, 20, 24, 28 weeks to check for any infections- a change in my discharge is what caused me to take myself to the hospital in the first place, thank god I did. Mother's intuition that something was wrong was correct in my case, unfortunately.

(Also group b step was found in my daughters lungs, but they don't know if it caused premature labour or was the result of it, as she was 24 hours without waters. I was told it's debatable what to do if they find this again, but we will discuss this if it becomes necessary)

Sorry, went a bit off track from your original question about IC but just wanted to let you know what the docs are doing for me this time around, even though they dont have a definate cause, I'm comfortable the possible reasons are being covered this time. I think there's a few others on here who had IC diagnosed who can probably help more with the details.

x


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks for the reply. I read the risk of IC causing premature labour increases significantly at 16 weeks. For me if they do decide that I should be monitored I want to be seen at 16 weeks if not before to measure the cervix length, as my waters broke at 19 weeks. Could there be a possibility of the cervix being even weaker next time & cause it to happen earlier if there is no intervention in the form of a cerclage do you think?

I'm glad they are monitoring for infection at regular intervals....this is something I have been worried about. I guess its reassurance I need so I know that us ladies do actually get treated with more care in the next pregnancy.

In terms of not ruling out IC for you, I was never measured so they wouldnt know if mine had shortened either.

x


----------



## blav

For me, hindsight is 20/20. If I would have realized all the things that were happening, I would have gone to the doctor sooner, but it was only after the fact that things made sense.

The over night from Oct 27-28, I woke up in the middle of the night with terrible cramps. I went #2 and they seemed to resloved enough for me to go back to bed, but they continued happening. I woke up the next morning and still had bad cramps. I also noticed an increased mucousy discharge throughout the day. 

I finally called my doctors office around 2pm on the 28th. I had been having cramps, increased discharge, and was not feeling the baby move much (and I had been feeling him move since about 16 weeks, feeling him more and more as time went on). The nurse told me that it was probably just round ligament pain and not to worry about it, that at 22 and a half weeks they get so many calls about cramping and that's all it is. She said as far as not feeling him move, that many women don't even start to feel their baby until now and that he could just be in a different position. So, I felt a little relieved after that conversation but I just knew that something wasn't right.

I continued on with an 9 hour shift at work! Keeping track of when I was having cramps (that were actually contractions). They were very painful, worse than a period, and made my lower back almost burn. They were not regular though. Around 11pm that night I was spotting. Finally at midnight when my shift was over, I called the on-call doctor and told her what had been happening, and she told me to come in.

When I got to the ER, she told me that the bag of water was already through my cervix and that I was quite dialated. So much so that the chance of a cerclage working at this point would be about 5%. The high risk doctors were not optimistic at all. There was soooo much information being thrown at us it was hard to take it all in and know what to do. I felt like such an idiot for not knowing I had been in labor and for waiting too long. People say it's no one's fault, but it's pretty difficult to not feel guilty when I KNEW deep down that something wasn't right. If I had gone to the hospital sooner, maybe things would have been different. 

I had Mateo at 6:26pm on October 29. After what I think was probably about 36 hours in labor.

With my next pregnancy, between my doctor and the high risk doctor I will be at the hospital getting my cervix measured weekly. I will also have to go in much earlier for my inital appointment. At 12 weeks they will place a cerclage in my cervix to help stabilize it and hold the weight of the baby. An epidural is needed for this procedure and most doctors order "pelvic" rest for the remainder of the pregnancy (no sex OR orgasms). My doctor said that an early cerclage is usually successful and the woman does not need to be on bed rest, but we'll see.

Hoping that January is our lucky month!


----------



## blav

I can't believe that your doctors are waiting so long to begin monitoring for IC. Like I said, my first appointment will likely be soon after I get a bfp and then almost weekly from the start. I'll have cerclage placement at 12 weeks (when the risk of m/c greatly decreases). I would not feel comfortable at all waiting any longer.


----------



## Bride2b

blav said:


> For me, hindsight is 20/20. If I would have realized all the things that were happening, I would have gone to the doctor sooner, but it was only after the fact that things made sense.

SNAP!

Do you know what, all the things that you experienced are so similar, the pains, carrying on as usual & going to work etc! However my waters broke just as I phoned the hospital to get some advice, literally as the woman said "Hello can I help." 

I'm glad they know what caused you to have Mateo too early, I know this doesnt help him or you, but at least it can protect future LOs. It seem like they have a good care plan in place for you too with is really reassuring. I would have thought that like you they would start monitoring for cervical shortening way before the 20 week scan (especially as the risk increases from 16 weeks significantly) and seeing as I never quite made my 20 week scan I wouldnt feel comfortable waiting that long. I think I will demand a cerclage even if they cant give me an a definate diagnosis of an IC.

'Pelvic rest' sounds interesting.....think I could handle that but dont think my poor OH could!:xmas13:


----------



## blav

Hahaha, you're right, the fact that they have such a clear plan for next time does make me feel better about this not happening again. I've already told OH that I don't care how stupid it is, I'm going to the doctor for anthing I feel like going for. Not calling, GOING IN. If that stupid nurse would have said, it's probably nothing but you should be checked, who knows how things might have been.

I'm with you on the cerclage, there are risks, but there are risks if you don't get it as well.

And I've already discussed this pelvic rest and he is fine with it! Unfortunately his ex wife lost twins at 6 months along 9 or 10 years ago so Mateo is actually his third baby lost. People forget about what the men go through sometimes!


----------



## Bride2b

Yes I agree with you about going in to get checked....thats what does my head in as they might have been able to see that my body was going into premature labour & might have stopped it. So many what ifs but just cant help these things running through my mind!

Gosh your OH has been through the mill too poor guy x


----------



## feeble

just to say my mother had a IC and went on to have three healthy children, and that was 30 odd years ago! 

keep the faith xx


----------



## Nikki_d72

I don't have a definite diagnosis either but they thought it was a possibility, though thought to be solely because of twins. I had no cramps or contractions until 6 days after my waters broke when my body them went into labour so I did dilate silently - I was 3cm by the time I got to the hospital, but that was the afternoon af the next day after the waters had gone, as I had to get choppered down there due to closed roads (snow). In hindsight I had some small signs - I lost one snotty clump that would have been plug and started to get a watery discharge but just put it down to pregnancy. I had BH all the time from about 8 weeks, painless though but pretty constant.

I think if you experienced CTX then it may be more a case of prem labour proper but they don't seem to be able to differentiate very well. I've seen progesterone mentioned as a potential treatment to prevent but I don't think it's proven.

In my next pregnancy I have been promised an early scan as soon as possible after a BFP, then cervical monitoring weekly from 10 weeks, and cerclage placed immediately if any change is detected. I will also be demanding swabs too, though I know my OB is quite resistant to giving antib's but I'll fight that fight if I ever get to that stage, he's quite approachable and will negotiate. I could always just go to my own GP and pay for them - I will if I have to. I have also read that the risk of loss due to IC is greatest between 16 and I think 28 weeks? As this is when the weight of the baby is enough to cause the cervix to open and after that the baby is big enough to block it's own exit.

HTH
xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

I found this site a good resource: https://www.keepemcookin.com/symptoms.aspx


----------



## Bride2b

Nikki_d72 said:


> I don't have a definite diagnosis either but they thought it was a possibility, though thought to be solely because of twins. I had no cramps or contractions until 6 days after my waters broke when my body them went into labour so I did dilate silently - I was 3cm by the time I got to the hospital, but that was the afternoon af the next day after the waters had gone, as I had to get choppered down there due to closed roads (snow). In hindsight I had some small signs - I lost one snotty clump that would have been plug and started to get a watery discharge but just put it down to pregnancy. I had BH all the time from about 8 weeks, painless though but pretty constant.
> 
> I think if you experienced CTX then it may be more a case of prem labour proper but they don't seem to be able to differentiate very well. I've seen progesterone mentioned as a potential treatment to prevent but I don't think it's proven.
> 
> In my next pregnancy I have been promised an early scan as soon as possible after a BFP, then cervical monitoring weekly from 10 weeks, and cerclage placed immediately if any change is detected. I will also be demanding swabs too, though I know my OB is quite resistant to giving antib's but I'll fight that fight if I ever get to that stage, he's quite approachable and will negotiate. I could always just go to my own GP and pay for them - I will if I have to. I have also read that the risk of loss due to IC is greatest between 16 and I think 28 weeks? As this is when the weight of the baby is enough to cause the cervix to open and after that the baby is big enough to block it's own exit.
> HTH
> xxx

What is CTX? Can't figure that out? Thanks for sharing,glad you have a plan of action in place...good advice I think with the swabs. I hadn't thought that after 28 weeks that baby will block the opening,I had wondered why it decreased.

Thanks Hun x


----------



## Bride2b

Nikki_d72 said:


> I found this site a good resource: https://www.keepemcookin.com/symptoms.aspx

That is a great checklist. They give you so much crap when pregnant in the bounty packs in the UK surely this in the 2nd tri as a precaution would save massive amounts of heartache for us women who lose in the 2nd tri x


----------



## yellowyamyam

Looking back ... I did experience extra vaginal discharge 1.5 days before the loss. Perhaps that was my mucus plug.

Reading this thread triggered me to read up on my discharge form from the hospital. In the 'review of case' section, the OB on my case wrote for future pregnancy, to consider Clindamycin 150mg in 1st trimester and role of cervical cerclage. I have yet received the lab results on the placenta & 2nd round of blood test. I will get them on 07 March with a doctor who specializes in 2nd tri losses, I was told. 

1st round of blood test - OB said my infection rate was only 7.7 rating vs the usual 100++ that causes miscarriages so it COULD have been the low lying bacteria but she highly doubt so. I guess if all other results come back negative, they would rule me to have IC? I understand with IC, it starts to get dangerous from 16 weeks onwards but I was only 16 weeks + 5 days along. I am a housewife and I do nothing but sit on my ass most of the days... shouldn't that have helped with whole situation?

Hubby said the sweetest thing to me last week when I was just rambling on about IC - how I think that was the cause and how it will happen again in future pregnancies but with cervical cerclage, it can help but I might be bedbound for a long time. I asked him "Can you imagine how your life will be if I am bed-bound? Are you ready for that life?" He replied without hesitation "Yes I can and yes I am". I cried ... :blush:


----------



## Bride2b

Ah ur hubby sounds sweet! Think mine would feel like his right hand had been chopped off if I was bed bound as I literally do most stuff round the house!

I guess if u have an IC and no stitch you are at risk even if you don't do much...so that could be why you lost at 16 weeks,especially as this is the start of the danger zone. 
Xx


----------



## blav

Nikki_d72 said:


> I found this site a good resource: https://www.keepemcookin.com/symptoms.aspx

Wow, I had 7 symptoms of preterm labor on that list. Wish I had known then what I know now....

That is so sweet yellowyamyam. My OH has been sweet as well. He said he doesn't care if he has to do all the laundry and cleaning. He's like I'll bring everything you need to you. And I know he will, he is so amazing and caring. I am very lucky to have an OH who is so understanding and caring. As scary as this next pregnancy will surely be, I know he'll be with me every step of the way.


----------



## DueSeptember

*I didnt start having contractions until I was about to Deliver when my water broke I had no pain at all but a week later is when it started..I also had like this slime discharge...it was nasty...so I am thinking maybe I had some kind of infection....when I delivered I was 1cm but when they were giving me the epidural I went from 1cm to 5cm in a short amount of time...so maybe they will have to watch my cervix from now on since I had a LEEP too....I only want One Healthy Living Baby *


----------



## DueSeptember

*There is hope. Between 30 and 50 percent of women who experience preterm labor will ultimately deliver their babies at term.

That sounds good*


----------



## Bride2b

I had lots of the symptoms too! I am so convinced I have an IC. 

Dueseptember - I was never examined after they initially did so when I arrived at hospital. She said my cervix was closed. But that was about an hour after my waters broke and all the pain had completely stopped. Before the intense pains when my waters broke I was pretty much having dull pains all the time, off and on. They didnt examine me again, I think they just wanted to wait and see if nature took its course. By the time I called the MW in when the pains started to get really bad they got bad really quickly and I dont think there was much time to examine me as she was trying to get me pain relief, and a little while later maybe 30 mins I gave birth. I dont know how dilated I was.

I hate IC!!!!! I kind of hope it is this that caused it as it seems that things can be done to stop it happening again.
xx


----------



## DueSeptember

Bride2b said:


> I had lots of the symptoms too! I am so convinced I have an IC.
> 
> Dueseptember - I was never examined after they initially did so when I arrived at hospital. She said my cervix was closed. But that was about an hour after my waters broke and all the pain had completely stopped. Before the intense pains when my waters broke I was pretty much having dull pains all the time, off and on. They didnt examine me again, I think they just wanted to wait and see if nature took its course. By the time I called the MW in when the pains started to get really bad they got bad really quickly and I dont think there was much time to examine me as she was trying to get me pain relief, and a little while later maybe 30 mins I gave birth. I dont know how dilated I was.
> 
> I hate IC!!!!! I kind of hope it is this that caused it as it seems that things can be done to stop it happening again.
> xx

*Yeah...I am not sure they didnt say anything to me about that...They never did an internal scan...I would have thought they would have with you because you had LEEP...they didnt think of doing an internal? 

If I didnt have IC then I am thinking maybe I had an infection somewhere but who knows...sigh *


----------



## Bride2b

Did they never give you any test results etc or are you waiting on that? Its a bit shit you were never given an indication.

By the time I got to L&D and was examined it was 4 pm and the scanning people go home at 5pm so there wasnt time to scan me! I dont know if its because they didnt think there was much point as I think they knew it was all over for me.


----------



## DueSeptember

Bride2b said:


> Did they never give you any test results etc or are you waiting on that? Its a bit shit you were never given an indication.
> 
> By the time I got to L&D and was examined it was 4 pm and the scanning people go home at 5pm so there wasnt time to scan me! I dont know if its because they didnt think there was much point as I think they knew it was all over for me.

*When I got to L&D they took 2 tubes of blood and swabs...oh and made sure my water broke...The attending Doctor came in and was straight up with me he said you are 23 weeks so your baby probably will not survive if you have her now...he said BUT you may not deliver now you may deliver tomorrow or next month or in a couple of months...I delivered at 24 weeks and since she was breeched they were going to do a C-section...but it didnt happen that way because she popped her feet out while they were giving me the epidural...

Nothing came back that I had anything my Doctor said "it happens" and she was sorry...I know next time I get pregnant I will be watched carefully *


----------



## KamIAm

Hate those letters... IC :growlmad: 

I have been pregnant now 5 times.. And with each of my pregnancies they end sooner and sooner everytime.... By baby number 4, He was born at 26 weeks weighting 2.5 lbs and spent 3 months in the High Risk Nursery at our hospital, but that was 8 years ago so when I got preg with number 5, My Emma.. I honestly didn't think TOO much about it... and none of my doctors seems TOO concerned either... But by about week 14-15 contractions began, he immediately started me on 17p injections, weekly... But I still felt like something wasn't right but they wouldn't listen to me.. At the time I was working full time and going to classes, running full throttle.. Never once slowed down or took extra precautions, I kept asking them if I should or if I was Ok, but I just kept getting the same ol response of "everything is fine, it's just all in my head".... 

Well, guess it wasn't cuz when I finally went into the ER, I was already dialated to 3cm..... All down hill from there....

Lesson I learned .... NEVER just take your doctor's word.... Listen to your gut and be proactive... I just sat back and listened to what they was telling me... End result... I delivered my daughter, Emma at 19 weeks ...

I have asked about the plan for my next pregnancy, they just tell me they will monitor me closer and see if I'll be a candidate for a cerclage as well as the 17p injections... MY first step is finding a different specialist and putting myself on bedrest....

I can't believe how trusting I have been with the doctor's here... 

Here's to holding out to some hope and positive thoughts... :winkwink::flower:

Good Luck to all that have been touched by those nasty lil letters.. IC


----------



## Bride2b

Kelly I have read so much about a mothers intuition. Its awful to think that the doctors didnt listen to you, I guess they see so many women who are worried but when there is a history you would think they are more vigilant. Were you diagnosed with IC after you had your son?:hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Kelly I didn't realise that you had had your son so early, I would have thought that after such a premmie you would have been classed as high risk, that's awful they didn't watch you closer. I'm so sorry hon. I would agree get a better specialist - would it be possible to look for one now, before you get pregnant? I say that because it would be nice to have a solid plan in place to make you both feel better and it would be less stressful than trying to get one when you are pregnant and maybe feeling a bit sicky? I don't know the protocol in your area though. xxx

I agree about wishing I'd found that site beforehand, but none of us could have guessed what was going to happen. I don't know why midwives etc don't educate us on these symptoms, probably beacuse then we'd all imagine them all the time and worry. It's one of the reasons I regret not knowing for certain I was carrying twins though, as I would have done my research and no doubt come across it. If only, if only... round and round.


----------



## Bride2b

I cant tell you how many times I have thought "what if." I remember consulting Dr Google when I fell pregnant to find out about how LEEP affects pregnancy, there didnt seem to be any concern from what I remember...if there was something written that was alarming I would have worried, as I am a natural worrier.

Nikki you made the decision not to have a scan based on what was right that the time. You couldnt have known that you were carrying twins. Its just so sad looking back on things that have happened to know that things could have been so different.

I am going to see a very good friend (who I dont see enough of) who has a friend who had a baby girl the week before I lost Bertie, apparently this friend had a baby at 24 weeks last year that was born sleeping. She has an IC, so my friend has got loads of info I think....its going to be helpful to know what they do in my area for IC & if they are willing to give extra care. I might be going a bit over the top as I havent even been told I have an IC but I am so damn sure I do!


----------



## yellowyamyam

Bride2B - Please do share any info from your friend as I as like you... I am 80% convinced that I have IC! :haha:


----------



## Bride2b

Of course hun! I hope she knows all the ins and outs of her friends case (that sounds terrible doesnt it) I am seeing her this afternoon so if there is anything she knows of of course I'll share!
Are you waiting results yellowyamyam? You have to remind me as my memory is shot to pieces!xx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Bride2b said:


> I cant tell you how many times I have thought "what if." I remember consulting Dr Google when I fell pregnant to find out about how LEEP affects pregnancy, there didnt seem to be any concern from what I remember...if there was something written that was alarming I would have worried, as I am a natural worrier.
> 
> Nikki you made the decision not to have a scan based on what was right that the time. You couldnt have known that you were carrying twins. Its just so sad looking back on things that have happened to know that things could have been so different.

The saddest thing is I _did_ know I was carrying twins, deep in my heart - I even said it to the Midwife on my booking in appt at only 5 or 6 weeks. As time went on I was more and more convinced (based on some logical things, instead of just some wierd hunch!), I just wish I hadn't waited for the 20 week scan to confirm it as I hadn't looked into the risks for some reason because it wasn't definite. I was too busy looking up things about VBAC and homebirth.

Maybe unless we are specifically looking for the problems that we have already encountered and thus know about then we won't often find them on Google, so maybe nothing would have come up to alert me either. 

I hope you get some good info from your friend, keep us posted? xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Nikki_d72 said:


> Maybe unless we are specifically looking for the problems that we have already encountered and thus know about then we won't often find them on Google, so maybe nothing would have come up to alert me either.
> 
> I hope you get some good info from your friend, keep us posted? xxx

I totally agree, before our losses we were none the wiser...why would we be? Hindsight is a great thing if you had it when you needed it!

I was too busy researching water births & watching them on you tube!:blush:
Maybe I should have done more research on LEEP! Again "what if"

xx


----------



## yellowyamyam

I was watching One Born Every Minute every night (online)! Deciding if hypnobirthing is worth it ... I even bought a book on it from Amazon which came 2 days after our loss. 

Bride2b - Yes, I am waiting for lab results on placenta and 2nd round of blood tests. I have appointment with some 2nd tri losses specialist on 7th March.

A friend told me that God wouldn't let it happen to you if He knows you can't take it. I do feel much stronger as a person after what I went through, though it was just barely 3 weeks ago. All the 'What Ifs' ... we will literally go crazy if we dwell too much into that, yes?


----------



## Bride2b

Ok so I am back from seeing my friend. I dont know if its a coincidence but as I was driving over to her house I saw a rainbow!!!!

She had told her friend about me and her friend had told her to tell me to push for getting a stitch and to be monitored for IC.

She had twin boys 7 years ago (born at 28 weeks I think) then last Nov at 22ish weeks she gave birth to another boy. They found no infections or anything. She told the consultants she had read about IC & asked if that was the cause, they said maybe but were not really forthcoming at offering any strategic way forward. My friend didnt know the ins and outs (unfortunately) but said she had to really push for them to look at her cervix. They seemed quite dismissive that 'yes it might be & no it might not' and probably wouldnt have done anything if she hadnt have pushed. She thinks she was given a cerclage at 12 weeks (sounds early but I know this is the earliest they will do it). At some point they must have measured her cervix as it seems that she had hardly any measurement. Anyway she wasnt put on bed rest or anything, but ended up giving birth to her daughter at 33 weeks as she was having pains & twinges. They hooked her up and found she was having contractions, so they gave her a steroid shot & removed the stitch. She then had a c-section. Her baby spend two weeks in the special care bay unit but was absolutely fine. Now for the spooky bit....her daughter arrived as I said at 33 weeks, 7 weeks early, the day she arrived was the very same day that one year before that she had her baby boy that she lost! She called her baby girl Angel.


----------



## yellowyamyam

Wow the story is really interesting.

I guess you really have to push for what you believe. Doctors might have seen it and have it all (types of pregnant women) but to us, individually, we are different. We might be paranoid especially after losing our babies too soon; I really wish doctors would be more sympathetic but then on the other hand, to entertain every whine and cry seem quite an impossible job! :haha: 

I'm glad she has a happy ending to her pregnancy with Angel.


----------



## Bride2b

Yes I agree! I think it's amazing she had her baby the same day as she lost her son,think its fate! It gives hope though that if it is diagnosed there could still be a happy ending x


----------



## Nikki_d72

Bride2b said:


> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have a definite diagnosis either but they thought it was a possibility, though thought to be solely because of twins. I had no cramps or contractions until 6 days after my waters broke when my body them went into labour so I did dilate silently - I was 3cm by the time I got to the hospital, but that was the afternoon af the next day after the waters had gone, as I had to get choppered down there due to closed roads (snow). In hindsight I had some small signs - I lost one snotty clump that would have been plug and started to get a watery discharge but just put it down to pregnancy. I had BH all the time from about 8 weeks, painless though but pretty constant.
> 
> I think if you experienced CTX then it may be more a case of prem labour proper but they don't seem to be able to differentiate very well. I've seen progesterone mentioned as a potential treatment to prevent but I don't think it's proven.
> 
> In my next pregnancy I have been promised an early scan as soon as possible after a BFP, then cervical monitoring weekly from 10 weeks, and cerclage placed immediately if any change is detected. I will also be demanding swabs too, though I know my OB is quite resistant to giving antib's but I'll fight that fight if I ever get to that stage, he's quite approachable and will negotiate. I could always just go to my own GP and pay for them - I will if I have to. I have also read that the risk of loss due to IC is greatest between 16 and I think 28 weeks? As this is when the weight of the baby is enough to cause the cervix to open and after that the baby is big enough to block it's own exit.
> HTH
> xxx
> 
> What is CTX? Can't figure that out? Thanks for sharing,glad you have a plan of action in place...good advice I think with the swabs. I hadn't thought that after 28 weeks that baby will block the opening,I had wondered why it decreased.
> 
> Thanks Hun xClick to expand...

Sorry just realised I never answered your question! CTX is contractions.
xx


----------



## blav

Mateo was born on October 29, if I get pregnant next month instead of this month, my due date would be at the beginning of November, which means the chance of having our rainbow on the same day or very close to the day we had our angel is high. Buuut, I'd rather just get pg this month and not worry about it 

My doctor said they will do my cerclage at 12 weeks. I'm glad that I have a doctor who is so cautious and doesn't take a wait and see approach. I'll probably also be requesting the progesterone injections as well. Can't be too safe at this point.


----------



## Bride2b

Britney did you have a low progesterone? I was also wondering if I should ask about this too, as I come to understand that having the progesterone & cerclage is like extra protection? Do you know much about it?

I have calculated too that if we wait until the cycle after next (so beginning of March) and fall I will be due about the same time (days) of when Bertie was born. I wont try this month as its too soon, and think the consultant will say this. Then the Feb cycle...if it happens then its a bonus (just hope I fit in my wedding dress as would be about 25 weeks!). I think I want to get my BFP ideally in March and I think it will be quite nice to have a baby around the same time as Bertie - that way no one can ever forget him. Not that I ever will, but it will be a little birthday present for him xx


----------



## Tia30

It's very frustrating waiting on answers from Doctors after something so terrible happens to you. It leaves you in the arena of guessing, self diagnosing and generally driving yourself ever so slightly insane with the compulsion to get pregnant as quickly as possible with the added pressure of fear of the unknown cause of your loss (if we are lucky to find one).

I'm waiting on a letter for an appointment to get the results of the post mortem, whilst knowing that I have an abnormal womb and yet when I speak to the delivery suite they tell me this uterus is not even considered to be high risk, she (said midwife) had one herself and it's not that 'uncommon'... 

I feel like a moan. I am going back to work soon where I will watch other women having children who get swiftly removed and fostered and eventually adopted due to chaotic lifestyles... I am not case managing anyone at the moment as I manage a service but I do feel slightly bitter about this which is a little shameful. 

I'm sorry to hear about everyone else's losses on here. It's a very sad thing to lose your baby, I think I am still getting over the shock and walk around in a daze most of the time. I has only been 12 days since I gave birth but it's like time is standing still for me. I have a beautiful niece - 9 months old, but I feel guilty every time I pick her up, I wish she was my baby - crazy isn't it. 

And I keep going to the baby aisles - bad habits, I'm aware I'm no longer pregnant but I want to be :wacko: 

I even got rid of my mini and got a family car with a bigger boot and 5 doors. All these reminders... Anyway my partner wants to try again asap and I am not planning on doing anything to prevent myself getting pregnant. 

I just hope to god this doesn't happen again... to any of us :dust:


----------



## blav

Bride2b said:


> Britney did you have a low progesterone? I was also wondering if I should ask about this too, as I come to understand that having the progesterone & cerclage is like extra protection? Do you know much about it?
> 
> I have calculated too that if we wait until the cycle after next (so beginning of March) and fall I will be due about the same time (days) of when Bertie was born. I wont try this month as its too soon, and think the consultant will say this. Then the Feb cycle...if it happens then its a bonus (just hope I fit in my wedding dress as would be about 25 weeks!). I think I want to get my BFP ideally in March and I think it will be quite nice to have a baby around the same time as Bertie - that way no one can ever forget him. Not that I ever will, but it will be a little birthday present for him xx

I didn't have low progesterone but it's something my doctor suggested and talked about at our follow up appointment. We discussed how they're pretty certain everything was caused by IC but there isn't a way to know for absolute sure that I didn't just go into pre-term labor. The progesterone injections help prevent pre-term labor. I kind of feel like, the cerclage will help the IC and the progesterone would help the early labor (if that's what it was, but can't hurt really). I know that the injections are weekly and have been shown to reduce early labor. My doctor suggested starting them between 16 and 18 (if I remember right) and then ending them at 30 something weeks. I'll be going in almost weekly for the cervix measurements so it wouldn't be an extra hassle really.


----------



## yellowyamyam

I agree with Tia 100%. It is ridiculous for us to sit and wait around for 6-8 weeks to see a consultant to get results on WHY it happened. I will be flying back to Malaysia next week and have an appointment booked to see mom's friend, an OBGYN. She was the one who prescribed me with Clomid last August. I just want to thank her personally for the prescription because she did it without seeing me! :haha: I did email her in detail of my PCOS/ recent blood & scans results that time.

I see her this time, I don't have any lab results for her to indicate what caused the miscarriage. All I can think of is draft out questions of the WHAT IFs situations for future pregnancy. Maybe get her guidance about IC - if I have an IC, what kind of treatment I should seek for here in London; what kind of support I should get from the NHS, etc.


----------



## Bride2b

Tia30 said:


> It's very frustrating waiting on answers from Doctors after something so terrible happens to you. It leaves you in the arena of guessing, self diagnosing and generally driving yourself ever so slightly insane with the compulsion to get pregnant as quickly as possible with the added pressure of fear of the unknown cause of your loss (if we are lucky to find one).

I could have written this. 

I hope you get answer Tia from the tests they ran. Its no good for the little on you lost but can hopefully help for the future. I understand its frustrating about your uterus, but the good thing is that if they thought that your type of uterus frequently causes problems then they would be classing as high risk. Its a good thing to not be considered high risk. They should monitor you closely I would think next time...if not push it! I dont know much about it...wish I did so I could help ease your mind :hugs:
I know what you mean about constantly getting horrible reminders about not being pregnant anymore. I had it all day yesterday when I went out for my sisters birthday shopping. There were babies EVERYWHERE and also pregant women! Either women were ramming their prams into me or they were getting their babies out an comforting them or feeding them! It felt like such a kick in the teeth!


----------



## Bride2b

blav said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Britney did you have a low progesterone? I was also wondering if I should ask about this too, as I come to understand that having the progesterone & cerclage is like extra protection? Do you know much about it?
> 
> I have calculated too that if we wait until the cycle after next (so beginning of March) and fall I will be due about the same time (days) of when Bertie was born. I wont try this month as its too soon, and think the consultant will say this. Then the Feb cycle...if it happens then its a bonus (just hope I fit in my wedding dress as would be about 25 weeks!). I think I want to get my BFP ideally in March and I think it will be quite nice to have a baby around the same time as Bertie - that way no one can ever forget him. Not that I ever will, but it will be a little birthday present for him xx
> 
> I didn't have low progesterone but it's something my doctor suggested and talked about at our follow up appointment. We discussed how they're pretty certain everything was caused by IC but there isn't a way to know for absolute sure that I didn't just go into pre-term labor. The progesterone injections help prevent pre-term labor. I kind of feel like, the cerclage will help the IC and the progesterone would help the early labor (if that's what it was, but can't hurt really). I know that the injections are weekly and have been shown to reduce early labor. My doctor suggested starting them between 16 and 18 (if I remember right) and then ending them at 30 something weeks. I'll be going in almost weekly for the cervix measurements so it wouldn't be an extra hassle really.Click to expand...

I'm so going to be suggesting this!!!! I know they wont find anything from the tests, so if they cant 100% diagnose IC - I will push them to monitor & stitch. If they say its Pre term labour (is this the same as PPROM?) I will suggest progesterone. I hope they will do both. I just cant let this happen again.


----------



## Bride2b

Yellowyamyam I hope you get a good set of questions & strategies drawn out with your mums friend. Will you be taking these when you have your results back? I think we need to be strong & forceful. The more educated we are the less likely we will be to get fobbed off! x


----------



## sunkiss

hiya bride :hi:

i just seen my maternal fetal specialist yesterday for the first time and finally got some questions answered about my loss. apparently they did find inflammation in my placenta and the baby which they believe caused my water to break. she believes i may have IC and it caused bacteria to get into the opening. the ironic thing is i had a feeling about this in my pregnancy because years ago i had a doc tell me my cervix was a little more open than it should be and i just feel like i had a miscarriage in the pass that was just not diagnosed. the only procedure i had on my cervix was a biopsy because they found pre cancerous cells and then they froze my cervix with oxygen for a few mins to get the cells off..this was about 20 yrs ago n all was fine since then.

my doc told me this time around they will be monitoring my cervix very closely..i go back in 4 weeks n she will start measuring from then, if she finds an opening they will put a stitch in at 11 weeks!! i feel really confident i am under the right care this time. the funny thing is this appt was set up since oct of last yr and it was to discuss why PPROM happen to me and how to prevent it in future pregnancies...my original appt was set up for last week 12/29/11 but the doc was not going to be in so they called to resched to 1/6/12...i would have not known i was preggo last week, so very ironic the appt was moved just in time...i believe my little angel set this all up for me so i would get the right care this time around..i feel very confident in this pregnancy because everything is just falling into place. i pray ur rainbow will come very soon hunny, u so deserve to be happy, i will fight for this baby n i know with the knowledge n research u are doing so will u :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Hi Sunkiss, I have been thinking about you, I'm so glad about your BFP & your post a few days ago has given me so much hope. You are so strong & positive its really wonderful.

I'm really glad that you have been seen - and its great that the appointment changed so now that you are preggers :happydance: you will be looked after & wont have to wait around for them to give you appointments. Wow another case of IC! Its amazing how many women have problems with the cervix but its never looked at until a loss happens. I'm so pleased you got answers, and so pleased you are getting the care you deserve. I wish you all the happiness in th world for you & your hubby with your little rainbow :flower:


----------



## yellowyamyam

Here's a question for you ladies with IC ...

Did you have any bleeding in your 1st trimester? I read somewhere that is a common symptom for IC.

I was bleeding from week 5 until 12 weeks. I had every type/colours of spotting/bleeding/clots. I had scans on week 5, 6, & 8 which showed healthy fetus but never had cervix checked. No bleeds/spots or any pink in my discharge from week 12 onwards though.

So did you experience the same thing?


----------



## Hellylou

yellowyamyam said:


> Here's a question for you ladies with IC ...
> 
> Did you have any bleeding in your 1st trimester? I read somewhere that is a common symptom for IC.
> 
> I was bleeding from week 5 until 12 weeks. I had every type/colours of spotting/bleeding/clots. I had scans on week 5, 6, & 8 which showed healthy fetus but never had cervix checked. No bleeds/spots or any pink in my discharge from week 12 onwards though.
> 
> So did you experience the same thing?

I didn't have IC, so not sure if this is entirely relevant, I had PPROM, but I did have bleeding - I had light bleeding before my AF was due, making me think I was about to have AF, but then it stopped, making me wonder if I was pg, which I then did a test and found I was. I then bled from 6-7 weeks for a full week (brown), and then bled again at 13 weeks. I never had that in my previous pregnancies, so I have a feeling something was wrong right from the very start...


----------



## KamIAm

yellowyamyam said:


> Here's a question for you ladies with IC ...
> 
> Did you have any bleeding in your 1st trimester? I read somewhere that is a common symptom for IC.
> 
> I was bleeding from week 5 until 12 weeks. I had every type/colours of spotting/bleeding/clots. I had scans on week 5, 6, & 8 which showed healthy fetus but never had cervix checked. No bleeds/spots or any pink in my discharge from week 12 onwards though.
> 
> So did you experience the same thing?



Hi! I have a crappy, icky cervix... but with ALL my pregnancies I've never experienced any bleeding.... I just start having contractions and then the battle begins with trying to keep them away... As each pregnancy I am blessed with, my LO comes earlier and earlier tho... So, I'm a bit nervous with any future pregnancies .. Not enough to not wanna try tho :flower:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I don't have a definite diagnosed case of IC, but they suspected it due to the wieght of twins - my cervix may have opened a bit to allow bacteria in too. I've never read of any association between bleeding and IC, but I have read of association between bleeding and subsequent pPROM, though- it is thought that the thrombin in the blood may weaken membranes. Obviously not always though. I didn't have any bleeding at all.

xxx


----------



## yellowyamyam

hi all,

thought i will update everyone after my appointment with the gynae yesterday (mom's friend). because i didn't have the lab results from the placenta & blood tests, she could only suggest what could have happened. she said for my case, it sounded awfully a lot like IC but another big possibility would be because of my sugar level that caused the early labor. So she had me took HPAC1 test, which tells if I was diabetic 2-3 months ago! I was :shock: to hear such test exists! :haha: Oh also a smear test.

So I will be getting these results back TODAY! *Sigh* the benefits of private care...

Anyway, she was very patient and answered all my questions. I just wanted to know what I should look out for and what she would do as a doctor to a patient if this this that that happens... So I know now what to bring up or push for in my future pregnancy. She was so kind and said "I will get your mom to ship you the medication in the future".

I told her that I was bleeding every 2-3 days in 1st tri. She said in her care, she would give the patient progesterone (injections) to strengthen/stabilize the placenta to ensure embryo's formation is not disturb. Lots of bed rests and no intercourse. I told her that many many people told me bleeding in 1st tri is very common. She said yes it is common but no harm doing extra to ensure things are alright. Especially with me + PCOS, hormone levels are usually off-balance.

Re IC, she said she would do the stitch at about 12 - 13 weeks. After that, her patients usually will be admitted into the hospital until 30 weeks!!! I was like WOW! Where do those people find the money?! She explained some through medical insurance and for those who can't afford, bedrest at home and she meant literally BED - TOILET - BED. Stitch will be taken out at 30 weeks and if you go into labor, it's fine because baby will survive. Oh and NO :sex: :haha:

I asked if we can TTC now... she was hesitant. She said she would rather us wait until March to give time to my body to [hopefully] corrects itself. I have mix feeling about this so if I can, we will just NTNP until March. I don't know... I am tempted to start taking Clomid when my AF shows but I am not sure. She said to leave it naturally for about 6 months before taking Clomid. She didn't sound like it was because of medical reasons; more because she is PRO the al naturel way.


----------



## Bec C

I didnt have any pain at all even when my waters went and after. I had some very light bleeding for 2 days quite browny and watery, thats all. Could this be IC? I have already read about BV could that be a cause too?


----------



## Bride2b

Hi Rebecca, did they give you any results about your loss? Have they given you any indication about IC or what to expect in the next pregnancy with regards to additional scans & tests?

I had a consultants appointment 6 weeks after my loss where they discussed the test results etc, so all the answers you ask were covered and given the all clear.

I am not 100% convinced about IC not being the cause for me. I was examined when my waters broke & the result of this showed my cervix was long & thin (what I was told at the consultants appointment). Now the lovely Nikki on this forum posted this link (which shows that you can not tell whats happening to the cervix just from an examination) ;

https://www.inkan.se/pprom/pap-guidelines/trans-vaginal-ultrasound/

I would think you would be offered more scans & tests next time - have they dscussed this with you?

If you read the link its really clear about monitoring for IC. I have been told I will get a TVS at 12 weeks to monitor the cervix & another at 16-17 weeks for reassurance as this will be a few weeks before the time I lost Bertie. It seems like they should be doing TVS from 9 weeks to get a baseline measurement.

I hope this is of some help, there are plenty of people here that have some knowledge of PPROM due to IC & there is a good thread in the gestational complications forum too about IC.xx


----------



## Bec C

Bride2b said:


> Hi Rebecca, did they give you any results about your loss? Have they given you any indication about IC or what to expect in the next pregnancy with regards to additional scans & tests?
> 
> I had a consultants appointment 6 weeks after my loss where they discussed the test results etc, so all the answers you ask were covered and given the all clear.
> 
> I am not 100% convinced about IC not being the cause for me. I was examined when my waters broke & the result of this showed my cervix was long & thin (what I was told at the consultants appointment). Now the lovely Nikki on this forum posted this link (which shows that you can not tell whats happening to the cervix just from an examination) ;
> 
> https://www.inkan.se/pprom/pap-guidelines/trans-vaginal-ultrasound/
> 
> I would think you would be offered more scans & tests next time - have they dscussed this with you?
> 
> If you read the link its really clear about monitoring for IC. I have been told I will get a TVS at 12 weeks to monitor the cervix & another at 16-17 weeks for reassurance as this will be a few weeks before the time I lost Bertie. It seems like they should be doing TVS from 9 weeks to get a baseline measurement.
> 
> I hope this is of some help, there are plenty of people here that have some knowledge of PPROM due to IC & there is a good thread in the gestational complications forum too about IC.xx

Hi I saw the consultant 6 weeks after. He just said it was one of tragedies. He just said it may happen agai or it may not. If I want a cerclage put in he'll do it, but its up to me, he's not too bothered if I don't want one. Hes very laid back.. A bit too laid back for my liking. I didnt have any swabs done as I was bleeding so much they had to rush me in to get the placenta out, but they did swab the placeta which was clear. My consultant said it may have been IC but he cant say for sure. Lately I have read about bacterial vaginosis and I hear that can cause the waters to rupture, I did smell quite fishy while pg (sorry tmi) but I dont anymore. 
But I find that the only things I know is from what I research myself, noone seems to care really. At the time it was almost as if, well thses things happen oh well, try again move on. Its not as simple as that though is it :nope:


----------



## Bec C

Thank you so muchfor that website its absolutely brilliant. I like the list o fguidelines to follow for when I try again, Im ever so grateful to you. x


----------



## Bride2b

I cant believe that! I think they way they have treated you is terrible. I personally would take the list to your doctor or midwife next time and suggest these scans & for measurements to be taken of your cervix. I am also going to be swabbed for infection (even though no infection was found - just to be on the safe side). I think going armed with info & knowledge will mean you are more likely to be listened to. I think people that are not clued up are maybe more likely to just accept what they have been told. But if they suspect it could be its worth pursuing. I know I would fight for a cerclage as the risks involve do not compare to the risk of an IC. Lots of women on the gestational complication thread have had cerclages, and I have asked questions in the past on there when I was sure I had an IC & they were really helpful xxx


----------



## Bec C

Bride2b said:


> I cant believe that! I think they way they have treated you is terrible. I personally would take the list to your doctor or midwife next time and suggest these scans & for measurements to be taken of your cervix. I am also going to be swabbed for infection (even though no infection was found - just to be on the safe side). I think going armed with info & knowledge will mean you are more likely to be listened to. I think people that are not clued up are maybe more likely to just accept what they have been told. But if they suspect it could be its worth pursuing. I know I would fight for a cerclage as the risks involve do not compare to the risk of an IC. Lots of women on the gestational complication thread have had cerclages, and I have asked questions in the past on there when I was sure I had an IC & they were really helpful xxx

I do feel like Im just left to it as if, well if it happens again it does sort of attitude. Ive had 2 previous children and my second was textbook, he says thats the one he says I should have again. I am def going to push for more scans and measurements of my cervixdone regularly. I dont know what to do about a cerclage, whether to just have one incase, or wait and see if I need one. Im worried I'll have complications with it. But I dont want to be here in a yrs time in the same boat for a second time if I dont have it, asI'd never forgive myself. I was hoping I wouldnt have to personally make the decision :shrug:
I will def be printing off that site and taking it all with me to my first midwifes app


----------



## Bride2b

I think personally to have the measurements taken at the timescales on that link, if it looks like there is any shortening then consider a cerclage. Dont forget its after 16 weeks that the cervix generally opens as the baby etc starts to put pressure on the cervix. The risk of a cerclage is small but its not worth the risk if you dont need a cerclage & I'd have thought the hospital wouldnt do a cerclage if its not necessary. x


----------



## Bec C

Would one of those, maternity belts help if I wore it all day to help carry the weight do you think?


----------



## Bride2b

I have no idea... I dont really know what they do. I wouldnt think they would take the pressure off the cervix that much to be honest. I think if you have an IC or signs of your cervix shortening then its time to ask the doctor about a cerclage and get the process started I'm not sure much else will help. x


----------



## Bec C

thats true. Was just wondering if it would help if you wore it from day one, bt I guess it wouldnt be in the same area really


----------

